# Everything about freckles



## miz_becki (Dec 4, 2005)

I originally posted this in recomendations but Thought I'd get more suggestions here now

I have freckles on my nose, which I have always liked, but now I’m starting to get them on my chin and around my mouth. They look a little strange and don't get me wrong they suit some people but just not me. 
Is there any way I could get rid of them because I’ve heard of some creams but not sure if they actually work? 
I don’t really want to cover them up with foundation because I do where foundation on a daily basis but they are still noticeable so I think I would have to cake it on which I don’t want to do!


----------



## visivo (Dec 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miz_becki* 
_I originally posted this in recomendations but Thought I'd get more suggestions here now

I have freckles on my nose, which I have always liked, but now I’m starting to get them on my chin and around my mouth. They look a little strange and don't get me wrong they suit some people but just not me. 
Is there any way I could get rid of them because I’ve heard of some creams but not sure if they actually work? 
I don’t really want to cover them up with foundation because I do where foundation on a daily basis but they are still noticeable so I think I would have to cake it on which I don’t want to do!_

 
I have them too! Only the ones on my mouth 'bother me' occasionally, but i have learned to embrace them. In fact, I get a lot of compliments about them in this forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When I am most self-concious about the lip freckles (which i feel look a little odd if my lips are bare), i just tote along a little lip tint ( i love almay sheer tints which are SUPER cheap and amazing!) and use it like balm. They are sheer but have enough color to smooth out the lip tone so that freckles are not noticeable. I use the 'nude' shade and its perfect!

As for ones on your face -- I say embrace them, or try just a tinted moisturizer (stila makes a good one) to tone them down but avoid the made-up look.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 22, 2005)

I also say embrace them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I never could understand why some people want to cover them up as if they're flaws. To me, freckles make me think of youth. However, if you're feeling self-conscious, you could try a fading cream and while it won't make them disappear it will help to lighten them.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 23, 2005)

*Freckles <3*

I know lots of people are wanting to hide/get rid of their freckles, but I'd personally like more! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I was just wondering if there are ways of getting more? I already have them on my nose and cheeks, but I'd like more! I've heard tanning works?


----------



## Christina Victoria (Dec 23, 2005)

I always get freckles in the summer, by spending lots of time in the sun.


----------



## vloky (Dec 24, 2005)

you can get them from sun yes, but thats dangerous, because who wants skin cancer?     You can have some of mine..


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

freckles come from the way your skin pigments react to uv rays. i can spend days in the sun and not get many freckles [i have some on my face, but not many and none anywhere else] but my sister can go out in the sun for ten minutes and she'll get a bazillion new freckles [she's very pale, but you can't really tell because she has so many freckles hah]

i believe that being in the sun is the only way to get freckles, but that comes with alot of health risks like cancer, so it depends on how bad you want them.

hope that helps a litte


----------



## visivo (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_freckles come from the way your skin pigments react to uv rays. i can spend days in the sun and not get many freckles [i have some on my face, but not many and none anywhere else] but my sister can go out in the sun for ten minutes and she'll get a bazillion new freckles [she's very pale, but you can't really tell because she has so many freckles hah]

i believe that being in the sun is the only way to get freckles, but that comes with alot of health risks like cancer, so it depends on how bad you want them.

hope that helps a litte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I am a lot like her sister -- I get a billion tiny new ones when I go out without spf. The risks absolutely outweigh the positives here though, so I wouldn't go out all the time without sunscreen because you want cute little spots on your face. Skin cancer is serious and that will not be obvious to you unless you see it in person, or read up on it. 

I suggest the latter, really. There is a lot online about these things, photos even. Google it. I'm not trying to be a downer, but I know the effects of skin cancer and I would not consider for one second actively pursuing über-freckled skin to the extent that i'd bake for 'em  and risk damaging my skin


----------



## xxElusivexx (Jan 3, 2006)

I don't mind my freckles either, but I'd definitely hand them over to you in a second if I had the chance


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 4, 2006)

I had them when I tanned. I really liked having them, too. I always thought people with freckles were so cute. 
But, yeah, tanning is the only way to get them. As someone who has had skin cancer, I don't recomend it to anyone.


----------



## sincitylulu (Jan 5, 2006)

I am dark skinned and have freckles..I get more during the summer but not intentionally.I like freckles I think they give a face character.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 26, 2006)

i have freckles too and i love them! as soon as the sun hits my face they appear on my cheeks and nose, i think they are so cute personally


----------



## lovejam (Jan 26, 2006)

I have some freckles across my nose and cheeks. I used to hate them, but I don't mind them anymore. I stay out of the sun, because of the obvious skin cancer risk, but also because I hate the sun.


----------



## jmdulock (Feb 4, 2006)

I have freckles and for as long as I can remember people have been telling me ways to cover them, but I actually like them. For my wedding I asked the make up artist not to put foundation on me cuz my man loves my freckles so she just used a little concealer and some bronzer. My baby loved the natural look of my make up!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Feb 4, 2006)

ya i agree w/ tanning...i fall asleep in the sun - and normally no freckles, but when i tan, i'm like a little pippi longstocking


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 12, 2006)

Im really fair skined so when i go in the sun i get tons of freckles and moles that i get checked out when can. I always say though as a joke that when i put all my moles together and the freckles i will have a black hand and white body. HAHAHA.


----------



## kirstetten (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got loads of freckles and hated them for most of my life but in the last year I'm started to embrace them. Stopped wearing foundation to cover them and I get lots of compliments, especially in the summer when lots more come out to play. I'd never go out with the intention on getting some more though!


----------



## pinotnoir (Feb 17, 2006)

I love my freckles but I'd like them to stay a constant amount rather than corpulate and make lil freckle babies! I have enough!!!! Heh. Even if I put tons of skin block and head out for a swim, those sneaky buggers find a way to multiply so I don't really have a choice. I stay away from the sun


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2006)

*freckles!*

so...it's getting to be that time again, when the sun comes out and my tan comes back (hooray! no more ghostliness) but i got to wondering about my freckles.

i have alot of the bridge of my nose...why are the focused there? i have a rather large nose, so i'm thinking maybe it's because that get more sun that the rest of my face? also, when i get tan, will my freckles go away? or get darker? or multiply? or all of the above?

sorry for all the questions, i just came up with this really intense, random curiosity about freckles the other day when the sun came out hahaha!


----------



## belleza (Apr 21, 2006)

The more you are in the sun, the more freckles you will get, but if you are tan, they might not be so prominent (they would blend in more)... I think they get on the bridge of the nose more because that is where the sun hits a lot and maybe our DNA or whatever just makes us get them there (because I don't have any on my forehead). I have a lot of freckles on my nose, too! and I love them.


----------



## luminious (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a few on the top of my forehead near my hairline and I HATE them. I cover them with make-up because I can't stand them. I think they look childish so I rather cover mine up. They really aren't bad they are fairlight light and small, but annoy me none-the-less.


----------

